# Rockmans Report/ Mille Lacs Mn



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Check out the photo album for some great shots of the waterspouts on the lake on May 4th. There are some great pics

I would like to start off by saying thank you to every one who followed us in the Wave Wacker Tourney last week.
I really do appreciate all of your support and emails. 
The bite is on! As of last Monday the bite has been very good on all of the gravel and the mud flats. 4 and 5-mile gravel are holding very good numbers of keeper fish off of the edges during the day. Sloppy Joe's is going strong. Get up on top in the early morning from 6:00am till 8:30am. You can rig it spinner it, or of course my specialty, the bobber thing. We did catch lots of 22 and 25 inch off of the spinners. Green and orange #4 Colorado spinners, on a 2 or 3 hook worm harness with # 6 green or orange hooks. Running them at 1.0 mph. They are just crushing the rod. It is a lot of fun to catch them when they are in an aggressive mode. The bobber bite is still going strong on any of the reefs in 16 to 18 ft of water during the day. 13 to 8 ft towards the evening from 8:30 PM till about 11:30 PM. The morning bite is good on both of the rock humps out in front of the resort in the afternoon and evening. I will be fishing the Hunters Point tourney this Friday and Saturday. There will be play by play action for that one too. I did have some bad luck with my motor this weekend. For the first time ever, I let my son Jonathan take the Big Bad Warrior out for a spin with his girl friend Ashley. He was astounded when I asked him if he would like to take it out. So any way they did and every thing was going fine, he was running up and down the shoreline out in front. All of the sudden he heard a metallic sound and had the presence of mind to back it down and idle into the dock. To make a long story short the upper bearing in the lower unit went to hell after 10 yrs. of great service. I should have it back by Wednesday, I hope. Jonathan thought that I was going to ream his a butt and when I said it wasn't his fault, he just about dropped over. He felt so bad about it so I couldn't razz him about it at all. Darn it! It is like my great grand dad use to say, "Son's are put on this earth for one reason. To torment their fathers" 
The bite is very very good right now guys. Get those honey dew lists out of the way today. Maybe mama will let you play!
A special thanks too my friends from Iowa, for a great week of fun a games. 
As always it was our pleasure to have you here.
Take care and we will see you again soon.
Be safe.
We will see you 
When we see you
Rockman


----------

